# Canned greens VS fresh greens



## bsc14 (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not gonna lie...I eat canned greens.  They are just way to easy and convenient.  I'm still kinda new so is there really much difference?


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 26, 2004)

It is better to get the fresh stuff. A lot of the larger grocers offer pre washed pre cut bagged greens (collards, turnip, spinich etc.). But the bag does take up a large amount of the refrigerator space and its hard physically to eat that much before it goes bad. My next best alterntaive is to get frozen greens and toss these in with things that I cook up. I love them. The canned is the other way to go but you are not going to get hte same level of anti oxidents as in the fresh and frozen vareties. The fiber will stll be there though. But the nutrients will be somewhat degraded the further you get from the plant so to speak. I'd take them in that order if possible depending on your local situation and availability.

Oh, its always more expensive to get the fresh or frozen stuff but in my opinion its all about quality nutrition.

Just my 2 cents,
-OD


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> It is better to get the fresh stuff. A lot of the larger grocers offer pre washed pre cut bagged greens (collards, turnip, spinich etc.). But the bag does take up a large amount of the refrigerator space and its hard physically to eat that much before it goes bad. My next best alterntaive is to get frozen greens and toss these in with things that I cook up. I love them. The canned is the other way to go but you are not going to get hte same level of anti oxidents as in the fresh and frozen vareties. The fiber will stll be there though. But the nutrients will be somewhat degraded the further you get from the plant so to speak. I'd take them in that order if possible depending on your local situation and availability.
> 
> Oh, its always more expensive to get the fresh or frozen stuff but in my opinion its all about quality nutrition.
> ...


not only quality of nutrition, but quality of taste, fresh is better then frozen, frozen is better then canned.


----------



## LAM (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> not only quality of nutrition, but quality of taste, fresh is better then frozen, frozen is better then canned.




definetly...frozen vegetables can acutally be MORE nutritious then fresh as they are picked at peak times then immediately frozen while fresh veggies can spend a long time on the road before they get to market...


----------

